# Slipped tendon?



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

hi guys, chick had hatching issues, pipped at the wrong end and thenflipped around to pip normal, and apparently a slipped tendon? i need treatment suggestions?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

No idea. Maybe do some reading?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You should be able to roll the tendon back in to it's slot. I've never had to do it but read where plenty of others had fixed it. 

They report that you can feel when it's in the groove that it belongs in. Then the challenge, using tape on a feathered leg because putting tape on going in the right direction will help hold it where it belongs until it heals.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Here is what a friend of mine wrote:


> So here's the scoop on Monday's vet visit.
> 
> First, just getting a two week-old peachick safely to the vet (this particular vet happens to be 45+ minutes away from the house) was challenging. These chicks are still brooding with a heat lamp, and are not ready to be running around in cool-ish room temperatures, and definitely not ready for a couple of hours (round trip + wait time + exam time) away from a heat source. Plus it's a peachick, so #5 can already fly a bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

This was her first attempt before seeing the vet and it did not work:


> Came home yesterday evening to discover poor chick #5 had slipped a tendon -- arghhh!!! :barnie He was perfect when I left, and has been doing great for days. While I waffle about whether it could be related to his earlier spraddle (this poor little guy has been through a lot already), as sound as he was, I tend to think he just got injured. The chicks have been really rambunctious the last few days, playing jump the pea and chase the pea and ring around the pea -- lots of activity in the brooder. He was one of the two smallest, and the big ones were having a growth spurt. I guess it doesn't really matter, but I hate to see him go through this, and I'm not at all sure if we can get it corrected.
> 
> Disclaimer -- I don't know if this chick will make it. Slipped tendons are pernicious and not necessarily easy to get fixed.
> 
> ...


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

https://theiwrc.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Duerr_Splinting_Manual_2010.pdf
View attachment Duerr_Splinting_Manual_2010.pdf


.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

A good reference.
https://sites.google.com/a/poultrypedia.com/poultrypedia/poultry-podiatry

.


----------

